# Wotofo Sapor RDA - Disappointed



## AlphaDog (4/3/16)

I got myself a Sapor RDA yesterday and I'm a bit disappointed. 

I did a dual 3mm/7 wrap/24 gauge Kanthal build in it, juiced it up nicely, and running it at 50 watts.
The flavour and vapour production is not that great, and it gets really hot. 

The airflow wide open was just too much so I closed it off about half way.

Compared to my Aromamizer RDTA, the Sapor is nowhere near the flavour and vapour production - which is weird as drippers should usually outperform tanks...

Any tips?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I got myself a Sapor RDA yesterday and I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> I did a dual 3mm/7 wrap/24 gauge Kanthal build in it, juiced it up nicely, and running it at 50 watts.
> The flavour and vapour production is not that great, and it gets really hot.
> ...


Yeah... just keep fiddling. Got my first RDA yesterday and overall not my thing. Certain I will find a tweak I like eventually but so far dripping has nothingn on my subtank


----------



## AlphaDog (4/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah... just keep fiddling. Got my first RDA yesterday and overall not my thing. Certain I will find a tweak I like eventually but so far dripping has nothingn on my subtank



I actually swapped my Subtank Mini V1 for the Wotofo Sapor. Colleague used the dripper once and didn't like having to build coils etc...
To be honest, the Aromamizer RDTA is so good, I stopped using the Subtank Mini altogether and gladly swapped it our for the RDA.

I think the top airflow design of the Sapor RDA is causing the lack of vapour prod and flavour, whereas the Aromamizer has direct airflow onto the coils...


----------



## rogue zombie (4/3/16)

With drippers, it takes some fiddling.

Usually with RDA's for best flavour, you need to line up the coils in clear view of the airholes. Some like the coil close to the airholes for flavour, and some like a bit of distance for the airflow to travel to the coils.

I'm not sure how it works with top airflow, unfortunately, because I haven't used one.

I can just about assure you though, its about coil positioning. I was even disappointed with the Velo Mini, for a few hours, until I got the coil positioning down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ezekiel (4/3/16)

Each atomizer has its own preferred build. I don't have a Sapor, but somebody will see this thread and (hopefully) share a nice build.

Try googling it as well, or google something like "Sapor Flavour Build" or something.

But that said, I've never been able to find a build on any of my RDA's which can outperform the Aromamizer...

Usually, if the atomizer gets hot very quickly then you've got a too big build in there - maybe try taking it down to 2.5, or even 2.0 ID mm? Or alternatively, drop a few wraps. Not all atomizers like big builds (and they cannot lie).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog (4/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Each atomizer has its own preferred build. I don't have a Sapor, but somebody will see this thread and (hopefully) share a nice build.
> 
> Try googling it as well, or google something like "Sapor Flavour Build" or something.
> 
> ...



Makes sense, I'll do a 2.5mm build next time. I also found that if I fill too much juice it doesn't vape nicely, and I get spitback like crazy.


----------



## Ezekiel (4/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> With drippers, it takes some fiddling.
> 
> Usually with RDA's for best flavour, you need to line up the coils in clear view of the airholes. Some like the coil close to the airholes for flavour, and some like a bit of distance for the airflow to travel to the coils.
> 
> ...



This. Damned NB as well.

Not to derail (another) thread, but what are your thoughts on positioning in the Velocity Mini, @rogue zombie ? I don't think I ever got that down perfectly, but I'm rebuilding as we speak (super quiet Friday @work...), and would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## stevie g (4/3/16)

The best vape you will get out of Sapor is as follows. 28g parallel wrapped 10 wraps 2.5mm dia. Make coil legs longer than usual you want the top of the coils just above the post hole screws this is so that the coil will be positioned directly under the airflow holes just a mm or two from touching the airflow duct.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/16)

Like @Ezekiel I also found a 2.5 mm build on my Aromamizer outperforms a 3.5 mm build by a surprising margin. 

I do have a Sapor. Cannot honestly say the flavour from the Aromamizer is better - on par for me. I mostly do 2.5 mm contact coils, vertical or slanted, in the Sapor. Have not experienced excessive heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/16)

Drippers get hot. It doesn't bother me anymore when I take into account that it contains two coils running high temps and the atty is made of stainless steel.


----------



## rogue zombie (4/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> This. Damned NB as well.
> 
> Not to derail (another) thread, but what are your thoughts on positioning in the Velocity Mini, @rogue zombie ? I don't think I ever got that down perfectly, but I'm rebuilding as we speak (super quiet Friday @work...), and would love to hear your thoughts.



The best results I've had is Vertical. The end of the coils ending just inside the wall of the atty. The coils lined-up with the side airholes.

This gives me plenty flavour with little throat hit. I use 24g Kanthal for a cool vape. 2.5 ID.

I'm not sure about for TC. I'm hoping to learn at the Vape Meet - look at some builds.


----------



## AlphaDog (4/3/16)

Sprint said:


> The best vape you will get out of Sapor is as follows. 28g parallel wrapped 10 wraps 2.5mm dia. Make coil legs longer than usual you want the top of the coils just above the post hole screws this is so that the coil will be positioned directly under the airflow holes just a mm or two from touching the airflow duct.


This worked very well! Thank you for the suggestion. Massive clouds and big flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (4/3/16)

Get some 24g nichrome and put a dual 3mm ID 12 wrap in there and enjoy


----------



## shabbar (4/3/16)

@n0ugh7_zw care to give your opinion


----------



## KB_314 (4/3/16)

Sprint said:


> The best vape you will get out of Sapor is as follows. 28g parallel wrapped 10 wraps 2.5mm dia. Make coil legs longer than usual you want the top of the coils just above the post hole screws this is so that the coil will be positioned directly under the airflow holes just a mm or two from touching the airflow duct.


Any chance of a pic of your build (wicked)?


----------



## AlphaDog (5/3/16)

Just wanted to post this follow up, I'm really enjoying the dripper now. No longer disappointed at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex_123 (5/3/16)

Happy to hear that youre enjoying it now.
Sapor is my top RDA at the moment. Been through a few and still my favorite. 
Doesnt leak, great flavour, good looking! 

Got claptons at 3mm at the moment and flavor is great. Vapor production is satisfying for daily usage.


----------



## Lushen (5/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> This worked very well! Thank you for the suggestion. Massive clouds and big flavour.




You should try a 26 gauge 8 wraps, dual, vertical coil. 2.5mm ID
Make sure the coils are close to the post and just high enough to fit a tweezer to pull the wick. The wicks must just touch the deck


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/16)

shabbar said:


> @n0ugh7_zw care to give your opinion



 sorry wasn't very on the ball.

Biggest thing with the Sapor is coil placement. It needs to be as close to where the airflow comes in as possible without touching.

I've had a bunch of strange builds in mine. Heres whats in it currently.


Thats 15 wraps of 24G Kanthal A1 around a 2mm rod per coil. Great clouds and flavour. seriously crap ramp down though. But a bigger ID should fix that. Having a build thats practically the same width as the airflow, definitely amps up the vapor and cloud production. 

My default build for it is more like this.


Thats 6 wraps of 24G Kanthal A1 around a 3.5mm rod per coil. By far the best performer of the various builds I've put in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/16)

Lushen said:


> You should try a 26 gauge 8 wraps, dual, vertical coil. 2.5mm ID
> Make sure the coils are close to the post and just high enough to fit a tweezer to pull the wick. The wicks must just touch the deck



Never tried verticals in it before. 
Will give it a go next time I rebuild. 
Will need more wicking I think. 
That wicking sounds like a BF specific kinda thing?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the avocado is a dripper. With a massive juice well.
> Yes call it a rdta but the airholes line up straight with the coils. I hate warm vapes and at 60W, its still cool.



Wrong thread? 
The Avocado, is a genesis atomizer. 
End of story. 
Here we're talking about the Sapor RDA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Wrong thread?
> The Avocado, is a genesis atomizer.
> End of story.
> Here we're talking about the Sapor RDA.


Not wrong thread. Other drippers where mentioned.
I call the avo a dripper. Reason I added it in was to bring light onto the airholes lining up directly with coils. As this is what I believe will help. Call me out, but direct airflow into coils will help.
And yes, I know it isn't a Sapor. 
And yes it has a "tank" but use the avo and you will see the dripper side dominant. 
So in all fairness, give me a break. I know what it is and isn't. I did clearly mention rdta in my post. And as you so clearly said, end of story.
Just like your pics on the Sapor and direct airflow. 
Pity me trying to help resulted in that sort of response.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Not wrong thread. Other drippers where mentioned.
> I call the avo a dripper. Reason I added it in was to bring light onto the airholes lining up directly with coils. As this is what I believe will help. Call me out, but direct airflow into coils will help.
> And yes, I know it isn't a Sapor.
> And yes it has a "tank" but use the avo and you will see the dripper side dominant.
> ...



I think you read my post, in the wrong tone of voice. 

I wasn't taking a piss on you. 

As for what to call the Avocado, i've seen some reviews and heard people talking, and they all refer to it awkwardly as a dripper, or a RDTA, or a tank. Fact is, its a Genesis Atomizer. Which is really old school. As such a lot of newer vapers are unaware of what it is, hence the awkwardness. 

I'm using a Haze Dripper tank (more or less what the Avocado is based on, in the same way that the Tsunami RDA is based on the Kennedy). I have an Avocado, a Velocity (whince) RDTA, and a Origen Genesis V2 Mk2 on the way. Because I am enjoying the genesis type vape, and I'm now on the hunt for the best that it has to offer.


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I think you read my post, in the wrong tone of voice.
> 
> I wasn't taking a piss on you.
> 
> ...


Yes u said so on the WhatsApp group. 
U also no I'm still heavily drugged from hospital. I do believe I read it the wrong way.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Yes u said so on the WhatsApp group.
> U also no I'm still heavily drugged from hospital. I do believe I read it the wrong way.


awww yisss Castiel!


----------

